# gnome-automount NTFS und ntfsprogs

## TheCurse

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem automount von gnome. Ich habe eine externe Festplatte, die mit NTFS formatiert ist. Wenn ich diese anschließe meldet gnome:

```
Cannot mount volume.

The volume 'xyz' uses the ntfs-3g file system which is not supported by your system.
```

Ok so weit, nur habe ich ntfs-3g gar nicht installiert und frage mich jetzt, wieso er sagt, dass die Platte ntfs-3g nutzt, obwohl sie unter Windows mit NTFS formatiert wurde...

Ich hätte gerne, dass die Platte mittels mount.ntfs-fuse (aus den ntfsprogs-2.0.0) eingehängt wird.

Was muss ich also tun?

----------

## bell

Als bei mir den Fehler auftrat, hatte ich einfach sys-fs/ntfs3g installiert. Funktioniert anschließend wunderbar. Konnte noch keine Mängel entdecken. ntfs3g nutzt übrigens auch Fuse.

Du kannst auch natürlich die GConf durchstöbern (Kurzer Blick: System/storage/default_options/ntfs) und entsprechend anpassen. Was da aber genau einzutragen ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

----------

## TheCurse

Ok, danke für den Tipp mit gconf! 

Da muss man wohl ntfs.fuse eintragen, dann sollte es funktionieren. Funktioniert bei mir nicht, dafür mache ich aber einen neuen Thread auf, weil es ein anderes Problem zu sein scheint.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus TheCurse!

Also wenn du eine Partition nur lesen willst kannst du auch einfach im Kernel den NTFS-Support aktivieren.

Welches Dateisystem die Platte hat erkennt das Automount-Programm genau wie alle anderen über den Patritions-Tabellen-Kopf auf deiner Festplatte. Denn da steht z.B. X Partitionen, diese und jene sind VFAT... ext3 oder eben NTFS ( 7  HPFS/NTFS).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> # make menuconfig
> ...

 

Das hat auch das Symbol CONFIG_NTFS_FS in der /usr/src/linux/.config.

Den ntfs3g-Treiber hab ich noch nie gebraucht. Ich glaube er bietet auch nur beschränkte Schreibunterstützung. Man kann die Größe einer Datei nicht erweitern, aber ihren Inhalt verändern.

```

 $ eix sys-fs/ntfs3g

* sys-fs/ntfs3g

     Available versions:  1.1120 1.2310 ~1.2412 {debug suid}

     Homepage:            http://www.ntfs-3g.org

     Description:         Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

```

Aber vielleicht hilft dir ja das HOWTO_NTFS_write_with_ntfs-3g aus dem gentoo-wiki.com weiter.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Den ntfs3g-Treiber hab ich noch nie gebraucht. Ich glaube er bietet auch nur beschränkte Schreibunterstützung. Man kann die Größe einer Datei nicht erweitern, aber ihren Inhalt verändern. 

 

Das gilt für den in-Kernel NTFS-Treiber. ntfs3g kann auch Dateien anlegen und löschen. Ich nutze ntfs3g, und konnte noch keine Einschränkungen feststellen. Allerdings nutze ich es nur, um ab und zu Dateien im "Windows" abzulegen oder zu löschen. Editieren habe ich glaube ich nocht nicht gemacht.

----------

## TheCurse

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die vielen Tipps, aber es soll schon mit den ntfsprogs gehen und ich will Schreibsupport  :Wink: 

Nachdem ich jetzt fuse.ntfs in der gconf eingetragen habe bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

```
Cannot mount volume.

Unable to mount the volume 'xyz'.

Details

fuse: unknown option `uhelper=hal'

fuse_new failed. Unmounting /dev/sdc2 (xyz)
```

Das sagt mir ja leider mal wieder gar nichts... Irgendeine Idee?

----------

